# HELP! I AM FREAKING OUT



## bonesface7 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys

i am freaking out over the FE.

i graduated may 2007 in civil engineering and have to take it in april 2009.

i have the FERM, i have the formula book, several practice tests, eitexam.com registration, etc.

however, i am finding that it is taking me FOREVER to relearn stuff.

am i looking too far into it?

any advice on what to study and how?

PLEASE HELP!!

i probably just need the encouragement and to hear from you guys that it is not impossible, and any advice will help


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 17, 2008)

bonesface7 said:


> hey guys
> i am freaking out over the FE.
> 
> i graduated may 2007 in civil engineering and have to take it in april 2009.
> ...


:2cents:

Keep studying the FERM but don't drive yourself crazy. Know your way around the formula book and you should be fine. If you happen to fail you will know exactly what to expect the next time.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 17, 2008)

bones:

you got plenty of time - work your way thru the FERM, probably avoid the diagnositic tests that precede each topic, as those _will_ suck the life outta you. Try to work out the probs at end of ea. chapter, knowing there will be more than a few you're still gonna struggle with. I think you'll find that with one go-around w/ that book, your strengths will be self-evident, and your weaknesses you'll be able to furhter study.

Another aid i used was the '999 non-quantitative problems' manual (i got it thru amazon) - splitting time between the pencil&amp;paper problems and those non-quantitative ones really helped tag-team the theory stuff and made me more familiar to performing the calcs for the quantitative ones or recognizing specifics in those types of probs. Keep at it, i'm sure you'll be fine come the end of March or thereabouts.


----------



## heman (Nov 18, 2008)

Hard to believe, but even I "passed " the FE in Oct 07 after being out of school for over 30 years..

The FIRST rule is to NEVER get "frustrated!" Practially, I tossed even trying to focus on specifics that I would never need (Laplace, and other convoluted subjects, heck I could just GUESS on stuff like that....)

AND, I found an excellent website to practice on and guage progress:

http://www.eitexam.com/

Check them out, they are CHEAP and worth MORE than any other study material (in MY OPINION)! I tried to find something like this for the PE but there really wasn't anything that I found. IF I "failed" AGAIN last month I am actually considering signing back up on the eit review just for basics

Give it a look, I found it to be extremely helpful.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2008)

You are NOT that far out of school! I took the EIT after being out of college and passed. Just remember that a lot of the problems are a units game and you don't have to answer every question to pass...so don't worry about knowing it all...just a whole lot of it. You have plenty of time and you'll do great!


----------



## PinoyCE (Nov 21, 2008)

Start with your strong areas, with this you will gain momentum and confidence.


----------



## PinoyCE (Nov 21, 2008)

Start with your strong areas, with this you will gain momentum and confidence.


----------



## 1SmartEngineer (May 13, 2009)

First of all, do not freak out.

The test is not meant to challenge you.

I suggest you refresh yourself on the basic concepts and make sure you UNDERSTAND AND KNOW WHERE ALL THE FORMULAS ARE.

I think you are trying to solve the problems right away before rereading what you have understandably forgotten.

Again if you can take one word of advice from me, UNDERSTAND AND KNOW WHERE ALL THE FORMULAS ARE.

All the best.


----------



## PEPG (May 18, 2009)

I have to agree with heman. I tossed a subject - one rather large one too. I answered all C in thermo, because I never had a thermo class and did not have time to study. I don't recommend just blowing off a whole subject like I did, but if you are studying the FERM and really learn where everything is, you can do better than guess C. Remember, you only have two minutes per question in theory, so the answers can NOT be that complicated. Don't Freak - just relax.


----------

